# Gaggia Classic - Outer Shell Panel Question



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello folks.

I'm struggling to illustrate this question in words so here's a pic.









How is what I've labelled as the "group panel" supposed to be attached to the rest of the outer shell?

I see holes but no screws. A quick look inside the machine it looks like it's spot welded internally to flaps A, B and C?

Basically I've received a 2006 classic from eBay and it's had a bumpy ride. Whilst assessing transit damage I noticed that if I push on the "group panel" it lifts away from flaps B and C and from what I can tell is only firmly attached to flap A. You can sort of see the gap created here.









Is this how it's supposed to be or is something missing? Or have the spot welds popped off on two sides?

Hope this makes sense.

If not left me know.

Cheers for any advice


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The case is normally spot welded. I haven't seen many with failed welds, but it occasionally happens.

Handily you have pre drilled holes ready to accept DIY rivets! Some models have the weld flaps on the group panel, so when the welds fail the boulder wants to drop out and you have to drill the side of the case, so you are lucky in that respect!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

when this happens to me , as timmy says, re drill the holes ( they are not lined up well) some nice rivets actually give it a really good look


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks very much guys, glad someone understood me! That explains it. I see what you mean about re-drilling the holes as they're not lined up!

I was thinking of button head allen bolts or something but rivets might be doable too. Either way, I can see it might actually improve the looks of the machine.

Actually this probably explains how the steam valve shaft got snapped, given most of the internals are attached to that panel that's now partially loose. Rattling around in the postal system, the group panel and internals will have moved up and the steam knob only gone up as far as the hole in the upper body shell allows, SNAP. One sheared steam valve shaft.

Anyway, this is all in the hands of the gods now. I'm prepared to fix it myself, but will have to see how this pans out with the seller as it's been damaged in transit.

Cheers


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Wow. That's a lot of force to snap. Wouldn't surprise me if the case was fine when posted, and it is also damaged in transit.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Coffee machines need to be packed very well, and even then if they get chucked about there is a big chunk of metal suspended inside which isn't mounted for any kind of impact.

I would put in a claim with the delivery company, you may be able to repair it but worth taking it up with them if it looks like they have damaged it.


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

The chassis on the bottom left where the drip tray slides in is also bent. This is pretty thick steel! It is a heavy object, but it'd still take a fair drop to cause this. It was in a study box that externally doesn't look damaged, but there wasn't much packing material inside so it's pretty much just been rattling around in the box. If I send it back in it's current state and original packing it'd probably get destroyed.

Caveat emptor!

I ain't paying a penny to get this fixed. Anyway, the domestics of this is my problem, or more correctly the sellers! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the steam valve shaft is broken , the whole steam valve will need to be replaced £35.00


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, I've see the valve for £30 but may need a new knob as the old one has half the shaft stuck in there. Dunno if it's retrievable (drill+stud extractor) without destroying the knob.

(I've said knob and shaft far too much today, fnarr).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The shaft is held in the knob by a spring circlip with a flat on one side, if you can grip the end of the shaft with thin nosed pliers it should just pull out.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Cable ties if the holes dont line up ; cable ties for everything


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Had the same happen to me. I used a nut/bolt and it did the job


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> The shaft is held in the knob by a spring circlip with a flat on one side, if you can grip the end of the shaft with thin nosed pliers it should just pull out.


Hey, that worked! Thanks for the tip. I haven't messed much as I don't know whether to just cut my losses and send the entire thing back for a refund or wait for the claim with the carrier to go through and get the money back and fix it myself. Bit of a pity, been looking forward to getting my hands on it for a while. I can see they're quite simple machines and built to last though as it still seems to work despite been thrown around in transit.

Needs a bit of panel beating and a good clean as well as the spares!

Those cable ties look quite good in a way!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Considering the damage it may be worth looking for another machine?

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ViewAction=View&ObjectID=25572181&PageSize=50

Steam valve is $30, steam knob probably has a chunk out of it too, which is another $13. Finally a new case...can you even get one?


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

You do have a point about cutting my losses and getting another machine.

I don't have any intention for this to cost much out of my own pocket. If I get the cost of the new steam valve covered I'll probably be reasonably happy to drop a tenner on new o rings/gaskets and then it's just my time cleaning and gutting the machine and getting to know how it ticks.

Which if I'm honest I quite enjoy!

I don't honestly think the seller has a cat in hell's chance with the claim to Parcelforce as the packaging wasn't adequate. However, that is his problem and I'm still covered by paypal, any static from him about reimbursement and I'll just file a dispute and he can have the whole thing back.

I fired her up and ran a tank through the group. Hmm, the flow from the shower screen seems a bit one sided?

Time for some poking around the group, I don't think this has been cleaned. Ever.

The shower screen was caked in black gunk but after a soak in hot water and citric acid, then another hot bath of cafiza it came up fine.

Then, I got the shower screen holding plate off eventually, the bottom didn't look too bad, maybe just poke the gunk out of the holes.....









The other side was a different story!









I'm amazed any water got through at all. I was expecting scale and coffee gunk, but this was like obsidian. Hot citric or cafiza baths helped but it took repeated scrubbing/scrapings to get it all off.

I might have to leave it there for now given I don't know what I'm going to have to do with the machine.

It's been fun so far!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Consider it a training session for your next one off eBay.

Most of the second hand ones will need a complete strip and descale. I usually end up using a dremel and rotory brass brush to get the lime build up out of the boiler.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

It's interesting to see that a poorly maintained machine usually has a good looking dispersion plate under the coffee gunk, but a regularly backflushed machine often has a terribly gross blackened lump of aluminium oxide. Makes you realise that you can overdo the backflushing!


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

You know I did consider breaking out the dremel but thought it might be overkill. I'll save myself the trouble next time and just bring out the big guns straight away! (That'll be the 9" angle grinder then







)


----------

